# Freeware Finds



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

As we incorporate more and more tech into our haunts I was hoping we could all list different freeware and other freebies that we use to customize and personalize our haunts. There are some great tech finds out there, like BIGANTS Micca Speck and the 3m projector, but what about the content we display and how to change it to suit our needs.

I have a few that I use but my most favorite is Any Video Converter Free Edition. It has many different options for converting and formatting videos to different file types. You can even burn DVDs with it. It probably isn't perfect but for a piece of freeware it is pretty great. Here's a link to get it:
http://www.any-video-converter.com/products/for_video_free/


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

A free alternative to Photoshop is Gimp which can be found here:
http://www.gimp.org/

OR if you need a minimal amount of tools and don't want to download Gimp or Photoshop, a good free web app is SlashUp located here:
http://splashup.com/

A free audio editor and recorder is Audacity which can be used in many ways including creating audio for your talking skulls, etc. It can be found here:
http://audacity.sourceforge.net/

For some free explosive stock footage effects and more that can be implemented into your videos check out Detonation Films located here:
http://www.detonationfilms.com/

One of my favorite sites for sound effects/audio files is FindSounds which searches all of Google for the best sounds to match your criteria. Try it out here:
http://findsounds.com/

DaFont is a site that allows you to choose from lots of free fonts to use in your haunt or other attractions. Check it out:
http://dafont.com/


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

In addition to dafont.com, which I use a lot, 1001freefonts.com is another good place for free fonts.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

http://www.freesound.org/ is great for sound files.

http://www.vixenlights.com/ Vixen Lights is the freeware for light o rama type light shows to music that Christmas people have been using for quite a while and some haunters are using. I use it and it's really good once you figure it out.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Just need to do a little steering back on topic here... remember, this forum is for graphic design discussions.


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Another freeware that I sometimes use is DVDFab, which is a DVD ripper, in case I only want a portion of a DVD to use in a prop or setting. 
http://www.dvdfab.com/hd-decrypter.htm
This is a cut down free version that they offer and you can only rip the entire disc or the main movie. After I get it ripped I use Any Video Converter Free to trim and convert to what I want.


----------



## sister (Jul 24, 2012)

I like to use BlockPosters when I need to print out a large jack-o-lantern or tombstone pattern.

http://www.blockposters.com/default.aspx


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

I use this quite often for a little bit of everything.
http://search.creativecommons.org/


----------



## kenkozpgh (Sep 5, 2011)

A couple of site that I've used for creating signs, epitaphs, labels, etc.

Tombstone generator http://www.jjchandler.com/tombstone
Warning sign generator http://www.warningsigngenerator.com/
Street sign generator http://www.streetsigngenerator.com/
Warning label generator http://www.warninglabelgenerator.com/


----------

